# Winemaking bench ideas?



## NorCal (Oct 5, 2015)

I made this bench quick and dirty a little over a year ago. It's served its purpose well, but I'm ready to upgrade. The work surface will be wood, as I like being able to knock a bottle, glass or beaker over and not have it break. The overall look and feel will be rustic, like the wine box and it will have a metal frame. I really like having the storage area under the work surface for carboy and bucket storage. Any other ideas?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 6, 2015)

If you are going for a rustic look, this may not work for you but I got some vinyl flooring from a local big box store and covered the tops of my benches. It is really easy to clean and disinfect with k-meta and not very expensive.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 6, 2015)

Unless you want the stains (they are a badge of honor, after all), use an epoxy on the top. Mix, pour and you've got a great surface that can simply be wiped down. May not be the most rustic look, but it works great.

Edit: Well, maybe you can still get a rustic look. Just a little gloss to go with it.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 6, 2015)

My brother in law works at a sign company. He brought over some material they use to cover work tables with. It is white, cleans up with just a spritz of water and paper towel. Easily replaced when it has to be. Going on for years old lions like new. Wish I could give you a name of it. But it isn't very rustic looking.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 6, 2015)

I can't get past your lights, those are still the coolest thing ever.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I'll look into the epoxy sealer. I do want to be able to wipe the wine up off the surface. I'm thinking of getting a frame from a metal work table from Craigslist ($20) and modifying as necessary for the height, width, length. I'd need to add some supports for a bottom shelf as well. I have the metal working tools, but not the wood working ones beyond a saw, sander and drill.
I've found a couple people that sell wood from old barns that I may go look at. Some are pricy, but I'm thinking I can get the wood I need for around $100. Tightly joining and finishing the surface is where I'm getting a bit stuck. I'd like to also incorporate the logo on the surface in a rustic kind of way. Sounds like a fun winter project while I'm staring at the barrels.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 6, 2015)

@wineforfun. I like to tinker and when I can find cool looking stuff I'll throw it in a box where it may sit for a decade before I do something with it. This started life as a pump housing from the scrap bin at work.


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 6, 2015)

Rocky, that is a great idea with the vinyl flooring! I have a melamine covered particle board top on my work table but it is getting chipped and looking pretty sad. I will have to look into the vinyl. Certainly cheaper than replacing the top. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 6, 2015)

NorCal said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll look into the epoxy sealer. I do want to be able to wipe the wine up off the surface. I'm thinking of getting a frame from a metal work table from Craigslist ($20) and modifying as necessary for the height, width, length. I'd need to add some supports for a bottom shelf as well. I have the metal working tools, but not the wood working ones beyond a saw, sander and drill.
> I've found a couple people that sell wood from old barns that I may go look at. Some are pricy, but I'm thinking I can get the wood I need for around $100. Tightly joining and finishing the surface is where I'm getting a bit stuck. I'd like to also incorporate the logo on the surface in a rustic kind of way. Sounds like a fun winter project while I'm staring at the barrels.



One of a couple epoxy projects I helped a friend with did something similar. He was an avid beer drinker/brewer and had a ton of those cardboard-y coasters you see at bars/restaurants with beer logos. We put a bunch of them on a black painted bar top, then put the epoxy right over the top. It came really cool looking.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 6, 2015)

Norcal, I'm a big fan of the plumbing pipe look for rustic bases. Tons of ways to be creative and you can configure to anyway you need. A friend of mine also just built a work tabletop from redwood 2x4's glued and screwed together like giant butcher block. Looking forward to seeing what you create
Mike


----------



## NorCal (Oct 6, 2015)

Kraffty, love that table!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 6, 2015)

One word... Formica! you will find that fewer things get knocked over because they slide so easily, and clean up is a breeze... 

Actually, I cheated. My father did some demo of an office building that was being converted into a doctors office. He salvaged some solid core doors that were coated in Formica. He gave them to me for free and they were the perfect size and color for counter tops!!! They look great and nobody ever realizes that they were doors!


----------



## Mismost (Oct 6, 2015)

I think all you need is to stain it to match your Wine Box...add some wheels on one end to make it easy to move around...maybe some barn board on two sides only so if you rolled against the wall the storage area would be hidden...I like your logo...maybe paint the top and put the logo on the top and then polyurethane over it all.

But I am big into simple and function...it has been working well, why argue with success!


----------



## NorCal (Oct 7, 2015)

Mismost said:


> I think all you need is to stain it to match your Wine Box...add some wheels on one end to make it easy to move around...maybe some barn board on two sides only so if you rolled against the wall the storage area would be hidden...I like your logo...maybe paint the top and put the logo on the top and then polyurethane over it all.
> 
> But I am big into simple and function...it has been working well, why argue with success!



The current one is not too square and stable due to some twisted boards and simply being screwed together. I have to drive to a customer today and it will take me by the guy with the bench frame. I was thinking of painting the logo on the top then aging it before sealing it. We shall see.


----------



## limulus (Oct 7, 2015)

NorCal said:


> I made this bench quick and dirty a little over a year ago. It's served its purpose well, but I'm ready to upgrade. The work surface will be wood, as I like being able to knock a bottle, glass or beaker over and not have it break. The overall look and feel will be rustic, like the wine box and it will have a metal frame. I really like having the storage area under the work surface for carboy and bucket storage. Any other ideas?




I dig the "wine box". I have a similar setup with a 5000BTU AC and an STC-1000 controller that I used to use for my beer before I bought a glycol chiller. Now, I'm using mine for wine and storing malted barley for beer. The only problem is it is 4x4x4 and when I take a carboy out...well, you know what happens to the sediment. I'm an absolute neophyte wine maker sponging up everything I can and it did not take me long at all to realize I need a higher surface to age my wine before bottling.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 16, 2015)

I was going to buy an industrial workbench frame that was on Craigslist for $20 and modify it, but it sold hours before I could get there. I've been keeping my eye open for another, but no luck. I've decided to build my own from scratch and hope to pick up the 40 feet of 1 1/2 or 2 inch tube today...price will be closer to $60-$70....oh well.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 16, 2015)

Metal on board. Decided to add a wine glass holder at the end of the bench


----------



## NorCal (Oct 17, 2015)

Had some tine today to cut the metal to size and get one of the legs done.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 18, 2015)

Finished the frame. I need to figure out what kind of finish I'm going to put on the metal, order the inserts for the feet and then find some cool wood for the top and shelf.


----------



## AZMDTed (Oct 18, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Floandgary (Oct 18, 2015)

Be artistic,,,,, paint legs to look like Vines!!!


----------



## NorCal (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. I have inserts on order, so I can screw in feet or casters on the bench. I'd like to do a rustic, rusty type finish on the metal, then clear over it. For the top, I found a guy in the Sierras that will mill a tree right in front of me. He has fir and pecan. I don't know anything about wood, so trying to figure out what would look good and be functional.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 20, 2015)

You're really moving pretty quickly on this, looking forward to seeing it with the counter added.
Mike


----------



## Stevew1 (Oct 20, 2015)

I bought ten foot long laminate counter and built a frame to hold it. It cleans easily and gives me a work surface I can sanitize.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 21, 2015)

I decided to go real rustic on the frame. I cleaned the surface with alcohol (no, not that type) then spayed it with vinegar to cut the surface. This was followed by hydrogen peroxide salt solution that created instant rust. I spayed it last night, this is what it looks like this morning. I'll repeat until I get the darkness and texture I want, then clear over it.
Vinegar Spray in the eve.





Followed by hydrogen peroxide


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow, I remember back in the day when we tried to get rid of rust. How things have changed.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 21, 2015)

Yea, I realize it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I love old things and the patina that comes with it. I hope to clear coat and have the finish last for a while. The good thing is that it is reversible if I change my mind in the future or if the clear coat peels off.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 21, 2015)

I think it's going to look good with a rustic top. I've used vinegar on new galvanized hinges that I wanted to look old. It ate the coating off in a couple of days and rusted right away, I coated with a brushed matte varithane and they've held up great. I know you've already talked about someone milling rough wood for you but here's another idea for your tickler file. I went down to my local used industrial racking company and offered to buy some of the used 2x6 boards used as shelving slats in heavy duty racks. They let me take as much of the beat up stuff as I wanted. Picture attached shows one I made using different widths. I dowelled the boards together and used hand wrought nails to dress it up then stained and multiple matte clear coats to protect it. A 2 x whatever top and that steel base will hold up anything you can throw on it.
Looking good,
Mike


----------



## NorCal (Oct 21, 2015)

Kraffty, love it. I definitely want the rustic look, so I'm not worried about spilling or dropping anything on it. I'm still trying to figure out how much of the rust will stay adhered to the metal, versus being able to brushed off. I want what remains on the metal to be pretty solid, before I clear it.


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 22, 2015)

NorCal said:


> Yea, I realize it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I love old things and the patina that comes with it. I hope to clear coat and have the finish last for a while. The good thing is that it is reversible if I change my mind in the future or if the clear coat peels off.



I was just messing with ya. I love irony and watching the pendulum swing back and forth with trends is fascinating to me. I have no doubt your project will be beautiful.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2015)

Very cool table and lots of talent. I can't wait to see the top.


----------



## 4score (Oct 22, 2015)

Who knew you could create rust so easily! Looks great so far Norcal. Can't wait to see the top. WineMaker magazine?


----------



## NorCal (Oct 23, 2015)

Adding some color with a few different colors of paint / texture from left over spray paint from the garage and received the inserts for the feet. I plan on clear coating it this weekend and getting the wood the following weekend.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 23, 2015)

The frame darkened up with the clear coat. It's now sitting on all fours.


----------



## Mismost (Oct 24, 2015)

You can cut up a 0000 steel wool pad and stuff it in a gallon of vinegar....a week later you wil have a non toxic wood stain...very cheap....will darken wood. Vinegar is great stuff!

That table is stout.....don't hurt yourself moving it around. As I've gotten older, my fondness for wheels has grown stronger!


----------



## Thig (Oct 24, 2015)

I thought vinegar around wine making equipment was bad, does it evaporate to the point it doesn't hurt anything?


----------



## NorCal (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't even like using the "V" word in my garage


----------



## NorCal (Oct 26, 2015)

Out with the old. I'll save the wood for an upcoming project ($29 laser label alignment fixture). I have a appointment to drive up in to the Sierra Foothills and meet a guy with land and his own mill on Friday. He said he has a few species to choose from to mill the boards for the top.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 26, 2015)

So long, old bench. You lived a short life, but you made it count!


----------



## Dentman (Oct 29, 2015)

cool project thanks for sharing!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2015)

Can't wait to see what the top looks like!


----------



## NorCal (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks guys. I haven't done anything with wood except cut and screw boards together, so this will be new for me. Im meeting a guy tomorrow up at his property to pick out a fallen tree and mill the boards on site. Not sure what species of wood, this will be a game time decision.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 29, 2015)

Are you considering at least one "live edge" on the top. Sure would be cool after going through the effort to hand pick the tree for the top.
Mike


----------



## NorCal (Oct 29, 2015)

Kraffty said:


> Are you considering at least one "live edge" on the top. Sure would be cool after going through the effort to hand pick the tree for the top.
> Mike



Kraffty, I had not considered that, it might be a cool affect.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 30, 2015)

The trip to the Sierras was somewhat anticlimactic. Being a novice, I didn't realize that the wood will need to dry for up to a year. Heck, I wait long enough for wine, I'm not waiting for a bench top. That lead us to the cut pile where we found 2X10x16 white pine. Done deal, cut the boards down for transport and the process begins. I'm not a woodworker and didn't care to buy tools that I may not use again, so I used what I had. I did buy a biscuit cutter for $10 on Craigslist.


----------



## Floandgary (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm not a pro woodworker either but how many biscuits on each seam?? I'd have one every 12"-16". Might consider some 2x2 bracing across the bottom side too. Sure going to look nice finished


----------



## NorCal (Oct 31, 2015)

G,

I have 6 of the biscuits in the 63 inch long length. I hope to attach the third board for the top and the two bottom boards today. I can see where having a planer would have been nice to get the boards nice and square.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 31, 2015)

Looks like a great choice. I guess it's too late to run them through a planer. My wine table top is slate. I covered the entire table with Super Glaze from Home Depot. It turned out awesome looking and gave me a smooth work surface.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 1, 2015)

I got the boards glued together and attached to the frame. The center board has an 1/8 of an inch crown in it. Not sure the best way too take care of it, or whether to mess with it all. I have to square the ends off still. Not sure the type of finish to put on it, keeping with the rustic theme in mind.


----------



## CGish (Nov 1, 2015)

NorCal said:


> I got the boards glued together and attached to the frame. The center board has an 1/8 of an inch crown in it. Not sure the best way too take care of it, or whether to mess with it all. I have to square the ends off still. Not sure the type of finish to put on it, keeping with the rustic theme in mind.



If you have a cabinet / finish shop local, you can call and ask if they will run it through their large belt sander for you. I have a shop that will do that for me on the rare large project like this. You come out with a flat, sanded surface without purchasing expensive equipment. I think I paid 30 or 35 dollars last time I needed a large piece leveled on both sides.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 2, 2015)

Although this might be a little late (advice wise)... 

Every board will have a cup. It is best to alternate the cup when doing your biscuit joining (one with cup up, then one with cup down). This way, the cupping will "cancel" each other out.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 3, 2015)

John, good tip. I think I have them all cupped the same way. I got it flat enough that a glass can slide across the table without catching on anything. I started the graphic tonight.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 4, 2015)

Finished the graphic, now looking at aging, staining and then sealing it.


----------



## roger80465 (Nov 4, 2015)

That is beautiful. Very nicely done.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## NorCal (Nov 5, 2015)

I aged the logo and got the stain on. I chickened out on aging it too much. I tried to vary the stain to match the box. I will add a polyurethane clear and finish the bottom shelf like the top.


----------



## stickman (Nov 5, 2015)

Take a torch to it.......it looks great.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 5, 2015)

WOW! Great job!


----------



## Deezil (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks great; I dont know how I didnt see this thread sooner (okay, okay, I know, but good luck getting me to admit it)..

I'd second the 'take the torch to it'.. But there's an art to it.. 
My grandpa, I know this sounds horrid, but he'd also take an old hammer to it and beat the hell out of it.
Sounds counter-intuitive, but he always polyurethane'd things until they reflected like a mirror.
"You kids can tear up a crowbar;" I can still hear him lol.

The polyurethane is/should be self-leveling, and after enough coats he'd get those hammer marks to smooth out. With the torch, the stain.. He made some beautiful pieces.
I'll be making a winemaking bench in this fashion, at some point, myself.
Thanks for the quick trip down memory lane

You've got a beautiful piece, there


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2015)

Too pretty to mess up!


----------



## ColemanM (Nov 5, 2015)

That is turning out amazing!


----------



## NorCal (Nov 10, 2015)

Just to wrap this thread up. The three coats of polyurethane has dried and it is time to start dropping carboys and spilling wine on it.


----------



## AZMDTed (Nov 10, 2015)

That is a beautiful, functional piece of art. Well done, that looks like it will outlast all of us. Thanks for sharing your project, it was fun to watch it come together.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 10, 2015)

WOW! 

You certainly did a great job on that!!! 

The logo and the choice of finish are superb! 

Can not wait too hear about any other future projects!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 10, 2015)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## NorCal (Nov 10, 2015)

JohnT said:


> WOW!
> 
> You certainly did a great job on that!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for all your help and encouragement along the way. I learned a bunch along the way and will do a few things different next time I put slabs of wood together.

My list of projects seems to be never ending. The short list is:
- wine glass holder for the end of the table
- $29 laser label alignment fixture
- light fixture above the table
- redo winery chair / make one, two or three?
- redo automatic bottle filler


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 10, 2015)

Magical!!! Simply put your juice buckets/grape lugs on the table. Turn off the lights, close the door. When you come back in the morning, the carboys underneath will be full


----------



## Steve_M (Nov 10, 2015)

Work space like this makes the hobby that muck more enjoyable. 

Steve


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 10, 2015)

It looked like it was going to come out nice all along but the finished project is even more impressive than I expected. Really great job, speaks to you attention to detail too.
Mike


----------



## AuldGuise (Nov 30, 2015)

*Wine making tables, racks & storage.*

I use chromed metal (restaurant) shelving (Metro, ShelfMaster, etc.) and put 3" locking, rubber casters on the bottom for portability. They're forgiving, EZ to clean and flexible. I have tables, a racking rack, storage for wines and bottles.
I'll post some pics in the near future.


----------

